

Ask HN: Internal Transfers in Acquired Companies - EleventhSun

Ask HN: Internal Transfers in Acquired Companies<p>Im currently doing e-commerce research within a company acquired by Google, but may be better situated in a different department located within the main campus. However I hear a rumor that there is a company policy which states that I would need to sit a coding interview before this would be allowed. Can anyone verify for&#x2F;against this? I&#x27;m thinking it may be a bit hit or miss in terms of whether it routinely happens or not?<p>Note: This question applies specifically for Google, but Im interested in what other companies&#x27; practices are.
======
Spoom
Wouldn't Google employees need to break their NDA to answer your question
here?

